# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > گفتگو: بهترین فونت برای گزارشات

## رامین مرادی

وقت بخیر دوستان.
مد نظرم هست راجب انتخاب فونت مناسب برای چاپ نظر شما ها رو هم بدونم. ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید.
مواردی که به نظرم مهمه:(بقیه رو هم شما بگید)
کاربر پسند بودن فونته
پشتیبانی از زبان فارسی
عدم مشکل نمایش حروف انگلیسی که در بعضی از فونت ها به شکل مربع می افته
زیبا و جذاب بودن

چه فونت هایی پیشنهاد میدید؟

----------


## fakhravari

سری          b

----------


## رامین مرادی

> سری          b


موقع نمایش حروف فارسی و انگلیسی مشکل دارن یا شایدم رو سیستم من مشکل دارن

----------


## fakhravari

> موقع نمایش حروف فارسی و انگلیسی مشکل دارن یا شایدم رو سیستم من مشکل دارن


اره انگلیسی روی pdf مشکل داره

----------


## رامین مرادی

> اره انگلیسی روی pdf مشکل داره


خب منم فونتی مد نظرم هست که این مشکل نباشه. پیشنهادتون چیه؟

----------


## fakhravari

فونتای جدید باید تست کنیم که 2 تاش پشتیبانی بکنه
وقت نشد تست کنم
از css کارا فونتای جدید باید بپرسیم

----------


## isaac23

بهرین فونتی که میشه استفاه کرد این هستش استاندارد شده


http://babart.ir/1393/12/%D8%AF%D8%A...%D9%87-%D8%AA/

----------

